# WARNING! Possibly Offensive for Liberal Viewers



## imp (Nov 9, 2015)

My nephew sent me this today. The main theme provoked me but little. Then I looked closely, and had the best laugh in a week! The accuracy of presentation is what did it. The tire lying on the embankment, the bum.......er,....."Socially-Challenged" gentleman sleeping one off, a bottle still clenched in hand, the cigarette ad peeling off the wall, the scrawny dog, the already empty bottle on the sidewalk. 

An I alone, or possibly remiss, in that this was found to be hilarious?    imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm not even going to comment


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 9, 2015)

I guess you had to be there.  I find it juvenile.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I guess you had to be there.  I find it juvenile.




Typical Conservative garbage


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 9, 2015)

The actual Clinton Library...


----------



## BobF (Nov 9, 2015)

Never heard you folks ever say anything bad about the Bush's, have you?   So what is your problem with this persons inputs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2015)

Well...  NOW that you mention it


----------



## imp (Nov 9, 2015)

So far, Thanks! More laughs. For the record, Clinton was _IMPEACHED, _was he not? That did not come about from his being a "great guy". Special Investigator Starr labored long and difficult roads to unwind the convoluted spinning of half-truths mixed with non-truths, only to be discredited in the end. 

Foiled by dirty money.   imp


----------



## AprilT (Nov 9, 2015)

No, he was not IMPEACHED.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 9, 2015)

imp said:


> So far, Thanks! More laughs. For the record, Clinton was _IMPEACHED, _was he not? That did not come about from his being a "great guy". Special Investigator Starr labored long and difficult roads to unwind the convoluted spinning of half-truths mixed with non-truths, only to be discredited in the end.
> 
> Foiled by dirty money.   imp



Read your History books imp.......it was Nixon that was impeached.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 9, 2015)

Nixon resigned.  

In 1974, the House Judiciary Committee recommended Articles of Impeachment to the full House of Representatives, but Nixon resigned before the House voted on the Articles. Hence Nixon was not impeached during the Watergate scandal.

As far as Clinton, the senate did not reach the 2/3's majority needed to fully process his impeachment. Clinton was impeached by the House on two charges. The first being perjury, and the second being obstruction of justice. Following this he was acquitted by the senate.


----------



## imp (Nov 9, 2015)

I may be no "geopolitical expert", nor a fan of ANY political party, but sure as hell is hot, Clinton was impeached by Congressional vote.  imp


----------



## imp (Nov 9, 2015)

I cannot understand the unwavering allegiance to a political party, political figure, "leader", or aspiring ladder-climber when plenty of compulsive evidence proves such mindless "following" to be bogus.

Perhaps I am "un-American" as Joe McCarthy called it. Nah, don't fit either. I hate Communism, also.    imp


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 9, 2015)

OK I stand corrected.........Nixon resigned before he could be impeached. Was Impeachment considered a foregone conclusion?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes, it was pretty obvious Nixon was going to be tossed out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 9, 2015)

imp said:


> I may be no "geopolitical expert", nor a fan of ANY political party, but sure as hell is hot, Clinton was impeached by Congressional vote.  imp


BUT Acquitted by the senate.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 9, 2015)

I stand corrected, I can't be perfect all the time ya know.


----------



## imp (Nov 9, 2015)

*"Hence Nixon was not impeached during the Watergate scandal."

"Clinton was impeached by the House on two charges"


*Thank you for clarification. Old memory is getting a bit dim. Have you any info regarding this: more Administration people died under Clinton's "reign" than during any other President's? Like 90 or more. 

Agriculture Sec'y Ron Brown's death in a plane crash near Sarajevo, within a week after his wife told an interviewer he "feared going down with Bill". Cover-up complete: Air traffic c ontroller died. Officials there declared it a murder, OUR officials said he committed suicide. Days later, the Airport Manager also "committed suicide". Why would these people kill themselves because of an accident?

There are many more well-documented incidences of shady behavior. Not Internet Bullshit. Testimony sworn in court. The two teen-aged boys who died while "sleeping on the RR tracks" near Mena, Arkansas, while Clinton was Governor. One of their mothers had her kid's remains exhumed. Her ordered autopsy said, "blunt trauma injury to the head". The boys had reported to their parents they had observed small planes dropping bundles  over the largely open "Whitewater Property" owned by Hillary's Real Estate Co. That knowledge resulted in their "falling asleep" on a RR track? What fool would believe that?

I'm done trying to understand how reasonably intelligent folks can "wear blinders" based on "Party Allegiance".    imp


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 9, 2015)

Well liked Presidents are not always the best Presidents for the country.

Some Presidents just luck into good times.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> OK I stand corrected.........Nixon resigned before he could be impeached. Was Impeachment considered a foregone conclusion?



Impeachment simply means that the house investigates a President for high crimes and misdemeanors.. It takes only a simple majority in the House to pass the articles of impeachment.  Then the Senate must vote to convict the President by a 2/3 majority.   Clinton was impeached by the House, but not convicted by the Senate... therefore he was not removed from office.

None of this happened with Nixon... he resigned.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

imp said:


> So far, Thanks! More laughs. For the record, Clinton was _IMPEACHED, _was he not? That did not come about from his being a "great guy". Special Investigator Starr labored long and difficult roads to unwind the convoluted spinning of half-truths mixed with non-truths, only to be discredited in the end.
> 
> Foiled by dirty money.   imp



Perhaps you are confused Imp...  A different Clinton is running for office... so you don't have to attack Bill...


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Impeachment simply means that the house investigates a President for high crimes and misdemeanors.. It takes only a simple majority in the House to pass the articles of impeachment.  Then the Senate must vote to convict the President by a 2/3 majority.   Clinton was impeached by the House, but not convicted by the Senate... therefore he was not removed from office.
> 
> None of this happened with Nixon... he resigned.



Thanks for the explanation QS......we have a totally different system.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Thanks for the explanation QS......we have a totally different system.



That's ok... you are not from this country.   What makes me laugh and a bit sad at the same time is that many uniformed Americans believe the word impeachment to be synonymous with removal from office..   There's no excuse for such ignorance.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

imp said:


> I'm done trying to understand how reasonably intelligent folks can "wear blinders" based on "Party Allegiance".    imp



No one has blinders on...  WE are just able to see past the partisan conspiracy laced, scandal drudging bull$hit.   And it hasn't stopped...  Benghazi.. IRS..Emails... etc.. they never tire of it and it's always been a total waste of taxpayer money.


----------



## hangover (Nov 10, 2015)

imp said:


> So far, Thanks! More laughs. For the record, Clinton was _IMPEACHED, _was he not? That did not come about from his being a "great guy". Special Investigator Starr labored long and difficult roads to unwind the convoluted spinning of half-truths mixed with non-truths, only to be discredited in the end.
> 
> Foiled by dirty money.   imp



Too funny....impeached by the speaker of the house, who was cheating on his cancer stricken wife at the same time. And speaker Hastert just pleaded guilty to paying hush money for his pedophile crimes. "Gotcha!"

All the con candidates are whining about "gotcha" questions, after spending millions of dollars and 13 hearings on Benghazi to catch Hillary in a "gotcha" question.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

The complete hypocrisy boggles the mind..   But keep in mind hangover...


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

The Inspector said:


> Well liked Presidents are not always the best Presidents for the country.
> 
> Some Presidents just luck into good times.


Bill Clinton was both well liked and an excellent President.  As to his ****** adventure, go back in history and look at the ****** trysts involving other Presidents.

http://listverse.com/2015/02/24/10-scandalous-presidential-affairs-weve-totally-forgotten-about/


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm sure Monica is around here somewhere.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I'm sure Monica is around here somewhere.


  Don't go gettin jealous on us.


----------

